# "pasando factura"



## mimi_floripa

Olá,

Acabo de ler esta frase do jornal espanhol "El país" : _El oficio de bebedor acaba *pasando factura.

*_O que significa a expressão sublinhada?
Obrigada.


----------



## Carlospalmar

En el contexto que usted cita, "pasar factura" significa cobrarse. O sea, tendrá sus consecuencias posiblemente negativas en la salud, o la vida del bebedor. También se usa la expresión "pasar la factura" con el sentido de "cobrar a alguien" una deuda, política, o en una relación de pareja, u otras relaciones, en fin la idea es "emparejar las cuentas" en un sentido figurado, claro está. En inglés puede ser "to get even" en algunos contextos. No en le primero de su ejemplo. En ese caso sería "drinking takes its toll" o algo así. 
Espero haberlo ayudado. 

Saludos

Carlos


----------



## mimi_floripa

*Muchas gracias, Carlos *



Carlospalmar said:


> En el contexto que usted cita, "pasar factura" significa cobrarse. O sea, tendrá sus consecuencias posiblemente negativas en la salud, o la vida del bebedor. También se usa la expresión "pasar la factura" con el sentido de "cobrar a alguien" una deuda, política, o en una relación de pareja, u otras relaciones, en fin la idea es "emparejar las cuentas" en un sentido figurado, claro está. En inglés puede ser "to get even" en algunos contextos. No en le primero de su ejemplo. En ese caso sería "drinking takes its toll" o algo así.
> Espero haberlo ayudado.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Carlos


----------



## olivinha

Uma possível tradução para _pasar factura_ seria _sair caro_.
O ofício daquele que bebe acaba saindo caro.


----------



## Carlospalmar

olivinha said:


> Uma possível tradução para _pasar factura_ seria _sair caro_.
> O ofício daquele que bebe acaba saindo caro.


 
Oi Olivinha:

Concordo com sua possível tradução para "pasar factura" nesse contexto. Alias achei muito legal. 
Como disse "pasar factura" é usado também com o significado de "to get even" ou coisa assim. Por exemplo os políticos com freqüencia 'se pasan facturas" entre eles por erros cometidos ou coisas assim. 
Sou quasi um autodidata em português. Por favor fique a vontade de correjir meus erros. Vou aproveitar. Como se diz "pasar factura" em português em os dos sentidos que comentei.
Obrigado. 
Saludos
Carlos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vou atrever-me a dar uma explicação para esta mesma expressão quando usada no Brasil.

Quando alguém faz uma brincadeira com outra pessoa e esta "cai" na esparrela, esta última acaba passando a fatura, ou seja, acaba reconhecendo que a brincadeira feita a seu respeito tinha um fundinho de verdade.

Por exemplo (desculpem-me, mas no momento só me vem este à cabeça), uma pessoa "solta gases"    em uma sala e alguém diz: aquele que o fez tem a palma da mão amarela. Então quem for verificar a sua própria mão estaria pssando a fatura (ou passando recibo) de que foi ele quem fez. Acho que deu pra entender, não ?


----------



## Carlospalmar

Ricardo:

Muito obrigado pela sua explicação do significado da expressão "pasar factura" usada em português no Brasil. O significado é outro. Para essa situação que você deu, talvez a expressão usada em castelhano, na Argentina pelo menos, poderia ser "tener cola de paja" = sentirse culpado. O cara que verificou a sua própia mano "tenía cola de paja" (sentia-se culpado) A expressão é "el que tiene cola de paja (palha) tiene miedo que se le queme".
Obrigado.
Saludos
Carlos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

mimi_floripa said:


> Olá,
> 
> Acabo de ler esta frase do jornal espanhol "El país" : _El oficio de bebedor acaba *pasando factura.*_
> 
> O que significa a expressão sublinhada?
> Obrigada.


 
Para simplificar, significa que algo tem conseqüências.


----------



## Waldoli

Olá, Mini, eu mesmo já escutei essa expressão em espanhol e entendo que seja o mesmo que dizer: "passar a conta adiante" ou "adiar a conta (a dívida)". É usada por aqueles que não ligam muito em pagar suas contas ou honrar seus compromissos na data certa. Abraços


----------



## Carlospalmar

Waldoli said:


> Olá, Mini, eu mesmo já escutei essa expressão em espanhol e entendo que seja o mesmo que dizer: "passar a conta adiante" ou "adiar a conta (a dívida)". É usada por aqueles que não ligam muito em pagar suas contas ou honrar seus compromissos na data certa. Abraços


 
Oi Waldoli:

No contexto que originou essa troca de informação, "pasar la factura a alguien" em castelhano (espanhol) é usado em um sentido figurativo, e não significa "passar a conta adiante" nem "adiantar a conta (a dívida). Os sentidos que essa expressão tem em castelhano são os dois dos quais já falei. 1) Ter consequencias geralemente negativas por ter feito alguma coisa. "El beber mucho luego le pasa la factura al bebedor" = Ele fica doente do fígado, o coisa assim. 2) Entre dois pessoas uma pode depóis "pasarle la factura" a la otra. = desquitarse, se vingar, o em inglés "to get even" 
Desculpe a mistura que fiz entre espanhol e inglês. Fique a vontade de corregir os meus erros. Obrigado. 
Saludos
Carlos


----------



## olivinha

Carlospalmar said:


> Oi Olivinha:
> Como disse "pasar factura" é usado também com o significado de "to get even" ou coisa assim. Por exemplo os políticos com freqüencia 'se pasan facturas" entre eles por erros cometidos ou coisas assim.
> Vou aproveitar. Como se diz "pasar factura" em português em os dos sentidos que comentei.
> Obrigado.
> Saludos
> Carlos


Oi, Carlos.
Para o sentido que você pede acima, também usamos expressões com a imagem do _pay back_, em espanhol _factura _e em português _contas_: _acertar as contas_, _ajustar contas_.
Também há a expressão _tirar desforra_, mas aí a coisa já é mais vingativa.
Saludos,
O


----------



## Carlospalmar

olivinha said:


> Oi, Carlos.
> Para o sentido que você pede acima, também usamos expressões com a imagem do _pay back_, em espanhol _factura _e em português _contas_: _acertar as contas_, _ajustar contas_.
> Também há a expressão _tirar desforra_, mas aí a coisa já é mais vingativa.
> Saludos,
> O


 
Olivinha:

Muito obrigado pela sua ajuda. Se bem me lembro "la factura" no sentido verdadeiro é a nota fiscal no Brasil, né? é isso mesmo? 
Mas os sentidos que a gente está trando é o figurativo. Não conhecia a expressão "tirar desforra" Podia me dar exemplos numa frase? Mais um esclarecimento. Pasar la factura, geralmente é um comentário ou falado ou escrito, mais não chega a "ajustar contas" dos bandidos que implica a morte, e coisas mais graves. Em castelhano temos "ajuste de cuentas" Fue un ajuste de cuentas entre maleantes", mas "ajuste de cuentas" é mais forte, geralmente morte, sequestro, etc. 
Fique a vontade de corregir meus erros assím é que eu aprendo melhorar meu português.
Obrigado

Saludos
Carlos


----------



## esther espindola

mimi_floripa said:


> Olá,
> 
> Acabo de ler esta frase do jornal espanhol "El país" : _El oficio de bebedor acaba *pasando factura.*_
> 
> O que significa a expressão sublinhada?
> Obrigada.


HOLA MIMI:
LA DEFINICION MAS ACERTADA ES LA Q TE DA CARLOS PALMAR YA Q SE UTILIZA MUCHO PARA DECIR Q ALGO O ALGUIEN SE COBRARA CON MALAS CONSECUENCIAS.
SUERTE CON EL IDIOMA


----------



## olivinha

Carlospalmar said:


> Olivinha:
> Muito obrigado pela sua ajuda. Se bem me lembro "la factura" no sentido verdadeiro é a nota fiscal no Brasil, né? é isso mesmo?
> Mas os sentidos que a gente está trando é o figurativo.


Sim, sei que o sentido que tratamos aqui é o figurado, só queria apontar que também em português, como em espanhol e inglês, utilizamos a imagem de pagamento para estas expressões.



Carlospalmar said:


> Não conhecia a expressão "tirar desforra" Podia me dar exemplos numa frase?


Aqui parece que já nos distanciaríamos um pouco do tema, mas te dou uns exemplos que pesquei online, assim caso precises de mais contexto é só seguir o enlace. (A propósito, é uma expressão muito usada no mundo dos esportes).
*O Altrincham vem de uma vitória sobre o Weymouth por 3-2. Agora vai ter uma deslocação complicada frente ao Stevenage que certamente vai querer tirar desforra das últimas duas derrotas frente a esta equipa.
*O pai...exigiu de João a promessa de tirar desforra... Não era necessária grande insistência, porque a alma de João fervia... de desejo de tirar vingança.
*A guerra contra o Líbano é uma vingança através da força aérea para tirar desforra do fracasso da longa ocupação?



Carlospalmar said:


> Fique a vontade de corregir meus erros assím é que eu aprendo melhorar meu português.
> Obrigado
> Carlos


Ah, o teu português é ótimo.  Quisera eu ter esse domínio em espanhol. Reparei duas coisicas: _assim_ e _depois_ não têm acento. 
Entendo que te equivocaste por pura influência do espanhol: después, así. 
O


----------

